# Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica



## Hechtangler1974 (15. Juni 2007)

Hier hin gehe ich jedes Jahr zum Fischen, hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch ist es mega-genial. Wer mehr wissen will, einfach fragen. 

Noch 4 Tage, dann ist es wieder soweit....


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

...noch 2 Tage...


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Schön war´s. Größere Welse fängste im Po auch nicht, als hier. Wer Karpfen mag, der fühlt sich dort im Paradies. Zander gab es wenige große, mehrere Kleine. Hechte sind schon fast ne Plage. Rapfen frisst Hecht, wusste ich vorher auch nicht. 

Fazit: spannend, fängig und zu empfehlen!


----------



## Woolly (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Hallo Hechtangler!

Das hört sich ja wirklich sehr empfehlenswert an!
Ich hatte immer mal vor mit ein paar Freunden zum Angeln nach Ungarn zu reisen. Da wir aber keine Ahnung hatten, wo genau man in Ungarn gut angeln kann, wurden immer andere Reisen vorgezogen. 
Ich vermute mal, du hast in der Donau oder an einem der mit ihr verbundenen Nebengewässer geangelt. 
Ist dort das Nachtangeln erlaubt?
In was für Unterkünften kann man dort wohnen? Oder gibt es richtige Angelcamps?


Viele Grüße, Woolly


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*



Woolly schrieb:


> Hallo Hechtangler!





> 19.07.2007, 14:04 #*3*


Dumdidum... :q


----------



## six (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Hallo Hechtangler

ich fahre Ende Mai nach Fadd Dombori und werde alle von der *Hechtplage*
befreien.

Gruß Six


----------



## Skorpion1974 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Hi Six, und wie lief es in Dombori für Dich?


----------



## boskobiati (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Hi,
waren neulich an der Dráva unterwegs und konnten einen Hecht erbeuten :vik:
habt ihr dort evtl schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt ? oder in der Region um Pécs ???

lg b.


----------



## Skorpion1974 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*



boskobiati schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren neulich an der Dráva unterwegs und konnten einen Hecht erbeuten :vik:
> habt ihr dort evtl schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt ? oder in der Region um Pécs ???
> 
> lg b.


 
Noch nicht, aber am 21.05. fahre ich runter und werde mal loslegen für 10 Tage. Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## boskobiati (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Über einen ausführlichen Bericht würde ich mich freuen |supergri
Lass dann mal hören wie es war. Ich wünsche dir natürlich ne nette Woche und PETRI HEIL !

lg.b


----------



## six (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Hi Skorpion1974, ich fahre vom Freitag 16.5 bis 24.5 08 nach Dombori .vieleicht sieht man sich,ich werde auch noch ein paar Fischlein im Wasser übrich lassen (Scherz).Ich fahre auch zum ersten mal da runter und bin ebenfalls sehr gespannt.Ich angle am liebsten auf Hecht aber eigentlich ist mein Zielfisch Aal und Wels und darum freue ich mich auf entspannendes und aufregendes Nachtangeln.   Mückenschutz ganz wichtig
Also  Petri Heil


----------



## six (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Wenn ich zurück bin werde ich ehrlich einen Bericht schreiben wie es war, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es sehr viele Eidgenossen gibt, die auf der Suche nach neuen Angelrevieren sind und wenn es die richtigen Informationen dazu hatt, ist vielen mit geholfen. Six


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*



boskobiati schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren neulich an der Dráva unterwegs und konnten einen Hecht erbeuten :vik:
> habt ihr dort evtl schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt ? oder in der Region um Pécs ???
> 
> lg b.


 
Hierzu gibt es schon einen Beitrag im gleichen Forum. Schau mal rein. Hab nur Gutes gehört!!


----------



## boskobiati (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südungarn - Bajá, Dombori (Fadd), Sugovica*

Mhh wie im gleichen Forum, ich hab gleich mal die Suchfunktion benutzt und nichts gefunden #c, könntest du mir mal einen link schicken ?
:m
lg b.


----------



## SebastianSarlette (23. Januar 2022)

Hechtangler1974 schrieb:


> Hier hin gehe ich jedes Jahr zum Fischen, hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch ist es mega-genial. Wer mehr wissen will, einfach fragen.
> 
> Noch 4 Tage, dann ist es wieder soweit....


Hallo. Ich arbeite am Chiemsee in Bayern aber wohne hier in Ungarn (Baja/Vaskút) Bin morgen wieder dort. Mal sehen was da so rauskommt


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

SebastianSarlette schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich arbeite am Chiemsee in Bayern aber wohne hier in Ungarn (Baja/Vaskút) Bin morgen wieder dort. Mal sehen was da so rauskommt


Willkommen hier im Forum und viel Erfolg dir dann. Bei den Antworten auf das Datum des Ersteller achten, worauf du geschrieben hast ist von 2007.


----------

